# My Gravely splitter.....



## GLM (Jan 4, 2007)

What do you guys think of this? I needed a splitter a couple of years ago and I could not find a used one any where so I had my Gravely 5665 sitting around and though about making a splitter for it, The only parts I need to buy were a gravely mower gear box(used) hydraulic pump (16GPM two stage) Cylinder, I think it is a 4x24 if I remember and the detent control from prince. I used scrap steel I got for free, even the main H beam, it came pre-bent so I guess I could not hurt it. I think all in all I spent just about $600 for the parts and put it together. I turned an old Gravely mower gear box sideways and mounted the pump to it with a couple of Love joy couplings and the whole splitter is attached with the four mounting bolts on front of the Gravely and two bolts on the rear attached to the frame. It's not the lightest attachment to throw on and off but Its not a horror show either, all you have do do is pull the tractor up to it a little wiggle to get the pto clutch to line up put those six bolts in tighten them up and your done, everything is mounted to the splitter itself and is "self contained" so to speak, I was told by a couple of people it would not work but they have since changed their minds after seeing it split wood :hmm3grin2orange: . Just yank the pto lever on the Gravely and your pump is running and thats all there is to it. When I got it finished I wasnt sure if it would work well or not so I didn't bother to paint it or give it a real "finished product" look,the wood was piling up and I needed it fast, the thing worked so well it hasn't sat still long enough for me to give it that finished look. I made the four way splitter also I drops right over the twelve inch straight wedge and works really great. This thing has split about fifty cords so far and works slick, The four way works great unless you get a 16" and up knotty piece and then I need to yank the four way and split it with the straight wedge, with the straight wedge is unstoppable it will push right through anything. The pump is still set at the factory 2200psi?? and I have not messed with it because its worked so well. The 12hp Kolher does not even know there is a pump attached to it  I have two other splitters that I am putting together as time permits but this one does all the work for the time being, the best part is that you can drive it right over to the pile  and drive it around large piles working your way to the middle. I have a good video, as soon as I load it on my server I'll post a link to it.


----------



## mga (Jan 4, 2007)

not bad!!! i like it.


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 4, 2007)

I think thats a pretty neat setup you have. I like how you incorporated the gearbox to run the pump. Self propelled part is awesome!


----------



## fixitguy75 (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## toolhawk (Jan 4, 2007)

Heres mine , alot of it was scrap and throw away , square beam 1/2 wall ,all steel , pump was in a lab for testing steel , don't know much about it but it works AWESOME , 13 HP China ???? motor 100.00 on e bay , cylinder and controls, Tractor supply $300.00 , control has auto return , just split 2 cord of 24 inch cherry wood (green ) , wedge machined point , flame hardend and oil quenched , since finished last fall about 10 cord split so far , no failures yet , notice the beam is the resivior , and the hoses and fitting were $$$$


----------



## GLM (Jan 4, 2007)

I just got the video uploaded, all I had left was the crappy knotted logs, I have some 40" stuff to do next week I'll shoot a video of those big ones when I do them. Heres the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-V0Ta6R66e8


----------



## GLM (Jan 4, 2007)

Toolhawk that pump looks like high tech stuff!!! :jawdrop: nice work !!


----------



## hautions11 (Jan 4, 2007)

While we are on tractor splitters, here's mine. Funny story. I bought this tractor used at a gravely dealer. Negotiated to $600, loaded the tractor in my truck and the salesman came running after me. Sorry, he says, there is another piece in the shed. He rolls out this log splitter that went with it. Pretty cool. I've been using it for 10 yrs. It splits in both directions.


----------



## highpower (Jan 4, 2007)

GLM great idea.
I have several attachments for my old Gravley. Now it looks like a splitter is in it's future. They sure are versatile machines.


----------



## ericjeeper (Jan 4, 2007)

*GLM. I love that four way wedge*

I am going to drag out our 20 year old bravo. and make some changes..I have always felt the wedges were to short to begin with. Always have to rip it apart by hand..So I will make it a bit taller. and add a horizontal. wedge too. 
I think I will weld the wedge with a bit of angle. so it will not tend to jamb the wood down against the beam.As that is the only issues I could see against the plan. I will sharpen the wedge to a chisel cut rather than a pointed standard wedge cut. To possibly keep the wedge from wanting to cut as the wood climbs.
If it fails I can always torch it back off and pretend it never happened..


----------



## jags (Jan 5, 2007)

ericjeeper said:


> I am going to drag out our 20 year old bravo. and make some changes..I have always felt the wedges were to short to begin with. Always have to rip it apart by hand..So I will make it a bit taller. and add a horizontal. wedge too.
> I think I will weld the wedge with a bit of angle. so it will not tend to jamb the wood down against the beam.As that is the only issues I could see against the plan. I will sharpen the wedge to a chisel cut rather than a pointed standard wedge cut. To possibly keep the wedge from wanting to cut as the wood climbs.
> If it fails I can always torch it back off and pretend it never happened..


Eric, 
I am not overly familiar with your splitter, but just wanted to make a note on wedges. Factory wedges (versus home built) are sometimes made from hardened steel. If welding onto this you may have to use a low hydrogen rod, so as to not metal fatigue the original wedge (weaken it). Just a thought. Note: the wedges that can be purchased from northern tool and places like that ARE hardened and require low hydrogen rods to maintain original strength. Just trying to look out for a brother.


----------



## ericjeeper (Jan 5, 2007)

*I was planning on Migging it*

with some 70,000 psi wire. That should hold.. If I could get the wedge up onto my drill press.. I would just dril a couple of .75-1 inch holes in it. and use a dowel system to attach the top and 4 way to it.. Today was a lazy day here do to rain. But it was too muddy to drag the splitter out of the hay barn.
Oh well another day


----------



## GLM (Jan 13, 2007)

Chip I think that I am registered over there, went over looking for parts a long time ago and forgot all abut it, I'll have to stop over and check it out agian. Thanks Jon


----------



## GLM (Jan 13, 2007)

opps double post


----------



## mga (Jan 13, 2007)

geez...i had an old gravely walk behind rotting out in the woods until i finally threw it out.


----------



## osb_mail (Jan 13, 2007)

*glm you could make a diagram of how it was built*

You could sell it there is alot of people who have old gravel mowers that would problay buy the diagram..


----------



## Bret4207 (Jan 21, 2007)

At one time I had 13 Gravelys, 4 of which ran. Great machines for the small landowner or do it yourselfer. Too bad they've sort of gone by the wayside these days. I still have a couple I use and need to work on a couple more for work here on the farm. Great machines and thats a real nice splitter setup.


----------



## olyman (Jan 21, 2007)

redneck engineering at its finest----way to go--nuts with the store bought!!!!!!


----------



## Steve128 (Feb 2, 2007)

GLM nice work.


----------



## GLM (Feb 3, 2007)

This was easy to make, put the gear box on the front and bolt the front cross piece on at the same time, mount hydraulic pump off of gearbox with love-joys, bolt two brackets on the engine frame on the rear and bring the I beam over on jacks, weld it in place fit a hydraulic tank in there somewhere connect hoses and accesories and your off and running. This thing works so well I have two other splitters I need to get running and have no ambition to because the gravely runs so well. Quick and dirty fo sure!


----------



## MRicher (Mar 3, 2010)

*How to Attach Lovejoy to Gravely Drive?*

GLM--That is a beautiful splitter! I have been thinking about building just such an attachment for my Gravely Commercial 12. The pictures are terrific, but what I do not understand is how to mount the pump to the mower drive using Lovejoy couplings. Do you use some type of frame or cage that both the pump and drive bolt to? Any tips you could give me would be greatly appreciated, as would any picture of the connection. Again, great project and thank you for whatever information you can provide! MRicher


----------



## atlarge54 (Mar 3, 2010)

That is really a neat splitter.

I've got my dads gravely which he purchased new in 1982. It's kind of common for the cast iron wheel hubs to wear out their splines. Not knowing this I removed the clutch assembly to see why it wouldn't go. Believe me these are very well built pieces of equipment. This machine will have lot of life left even after I'm dead and gone.

Hummmmm a gravely forum eh.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 4, 2010)

GLM: Totally awesome!...Can't rep ye for awhile tho...

Toolhawk: Rep for ye...good job!


----------



## Streblerm (Mar 4, 2010)

HMMMM.....I have a gravely and an 3pt splitter that my tractor hydraulics are a bit slow to run. Either way I was looking for a pump. Ideas


----------



## TFPace (Mar 4, 2010)

*Low or High Range*

GLM,

Very nice work!

I have a 564. Are you running the PTO in low or high?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Maplekid (Mar 4, 2010)

*Cub cadet*

Someday I want to make one for my cub cadet. I have a few spliters avalible in my yard for me to use but I would want one on my cub because I'd wwould be cool. I have several cub cadets but the 102 would probably be the one to get the spliter.


----------

